

1981 TV Report On Birth Of Internet News - froo
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/29/you-need-to-see-this-video/

======
gojomo
I would have kept the gist of the original headline: "1981 TV Report On Birth
Of Internet News".

Some choice quotes:

"Of the estimated 2-3 thousand home computer owners in the Bay Area, the
Chronicle reports over 500 have responded back by sending in coupons."

"It takes over 2 hours to receive the entire text of the newspaper over the
phone, and with an hourly use charge of $5, the new tele-paper won't be much
competition for the 20-cent street edition."

~~~
froo
Done, who knew though?

~~~
gojomo
Hmm, maybe your spin was better for drawing upvotes. Well, I thought it was a
cool story.

~~~
froo
Heh - spin doesn't matter, I was just hoping it could spark a discussion.

